# Grand Lodge Of Massachusetts Recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge Of Texas



## Squire Bentley (Jun 25, 2016)

Good news Brethren. Recognition between the Grand Lodge of Massachusetts AF & AM and The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas F & AM is now a reality!

http://freemasoninformation.com/201...-worshipful-prince-hall-grand-lodge-of-texas/

Fredric L. Milliken


----------



## lilhut3579 (Jun 27, 2016)

This is awesome. Slowly but surely!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------

